# New Outback 260Fl



## OleSchool60 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm picking up a new 2013 260FL this week and I'm totally confused about the towing capability of my truck. I have a 2009 Dodge 1500 Sport with 20' wheels and 3.92 trans. I have better than OEM tires on it and also installed air bags for my Toy Hauler which does weigh as much. Some say I should not have a problem but others say that I will have problems on hills and will not be able to keep up highway speeds. My Toy Hauler weighs a 1000lbs less and I had no problems at all towing it at whatever speed I wanted to go. If anyone can give me any info on the subject it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

It kinda depends on how much mountain pass towing you're looking to do, as well as the motor in the truck. If you've got the hemi, I suspect you'll be ok, but you're close to the max of that truck. The airbags will help. Is your truck an ex-cab. If it's a short wheel base, you're going to want an upgrade in the near future. My two cents.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

With the 260FL your getting to the upper end of a 1/2 ton vehicle. A good equalizer hitch with sway control (there are lots of discussions on this forum about hitches). I use the equal-i-zer brand hitch. I tow a 312BH with a 1/2 ton pickup. I have airbags and a good hitch which helps, but your not going to win a race towing that set up with a 1/2 ton pick up. I typically tow 65 (70 tops) and do alright. The 1000lb between your toyhauler and your camper is a pretty good indicator of how you will do as 1000lb difference is really not that much. You will probably have some height differences and tongue weight differences which is where a good equalizer hitch will come in.

Give it a try, and judge it from there....


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

What's the wheel base on your truck? Engine size? Extended cab or crew cab with a hemi, you should be fine. The 260FL has an 820lb tongue weight. If you don't already have one, you'll want a w/d hitch rated up to at least 1000lb tongue weight. I tow a 270BH (about 700lbs less in weight than a 260FL) with an F-150 with great ease. I tow with Ford Ecoboost power though.


----------



## OleSchool60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I have a 5.7 Hemi with Crew Cab, 5'7" bed and a Reese weight distribution hitch with sway bar. I also was thinking about adding helper springs in the rear.


----------



## OleSchool60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Well I solved my problem with the weight issue on my Ram 1500.







I traded it in on a 2013 Ford 250 Super Duty crew cab Lariat. I picked up my trailer and towed it with no problems at all. My wife and I can't wait to go out on our first trip with it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OleSchool60 said:


> Well I solved my problem with the weight issue on my Ram 1500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! There ya go! Now you'll have to learn to stop yourself, after a while, from constantly looking in the rear view mirror to make sure the camper is still there!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

So if you look at my signature I use to tow with a 2009 silverado and upgraded to the 2500 hd. I was always at or just over the GVWR. What is the GVWR of your truck? The tongue of my trailer without water on is about 960 lbs.

I did not enjoy the long distance towing with what I had, so I fixed it. Any questions let me know.


----------



## OleSchool60 (Mar 31, 2013)

jake said:


> So if you look at my signature I use to tow with a 2009 silverado and upgraded to the 2500 hd. I was always at or just over the GVWR. What is the GVWR of your truck? The tongue of my trailer without water on is about 960 lbs.
> 
> I did not enjoy the long distance towing with what I had, so I fixed it. Any questions let me know.


 My Ram stated that it was 8500lbs. I didn't believe it due to it having the suspension of a car. I had to put air bags on it to keep it from sinking too low with my toy hauler which was a 1000lbs less than the 260FL. The Toy hauler has a tongue weight of 720 empty. My new truck is rated at 10000lbs GVWR. The tongue weight empty on the 260FL is 860. It sat on the ball and only dropped 3" before putting on the weight distribution bars , I'll take that. I know for a fact the Ram would have dropped to the frame stops. It was time for a new truck anyway. I'll let you guys know how the first trip goes. We can't wait to get out there.


----------

